# 22 L Gevarm clip



## crazycanuckski (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi all I am new to this site and forum. I have recently come into possesion of a Gevarm 22 L with a weaver scope but the only thing missing is the clip. Me and my kids want to get out and do some plinking but are having a hard time finding anything for this rare gun. Any help would be great. Cheers...


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

westerngunparts in alberta maybe. Pretty rare.


----------



## crazycanuckski (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeah thanks...I have tried them and they do have them made by someone but did not have any in stock. Will keep trying...Thanks for the info anyway.


----------



## Gav-n-Tn (Feb 22, 2009)

Would you want to sell it? Which model is it?


----------



## crazycanuckski (Oct 10, 2009)

Not sure what it is worth?? it is in really good shape and seems to be pretty rare.


----------



## Gav-n-Tn (Feb 22, 2009)

Hard to say without seeing it. You'll think rare once you start trying find a clip $$$$$$. Of all the parts to be missing, that's the worst. Send me a PM with some contact info.


----------



## crazycanuckski (Oct 10, 2009)

I think I found a clip but the guy I was talking to said that it didn't come in yet so I guess I will be playing the waiting game....O well...no rush!!!!


----------



## Gav-n-Tn (Feb 22, 2009)

How much were you able to find a clip for and where? That's great.


----------



## shutzen. (Nov 21, 2009)

try hoosier gun works they advertise them fo around 40.00 bucks
hoosiergunworks.com

can I talk to the authority on Gevarm rifles please?
I have onein good or better condition, sans clip, for sale or trade? It is not a take down model. help me please
[email protected]


----------



## Gav-n-Tn (Feb 22, 2009)

Hoosier has advertised those for a while but haven't had them in stock. I am on their waiting list and have been for months but I don't HAVE to have one either.


----------



## Gav-n-Tn (Feb 22, 2009)

shutzen. said:


> try hoosier gun works they advertise them fo around 40.00 bucks
> hoosiergunworks.com
> 
> can I talk to the authority on Gevarm rifles please?
> ...


I tried that e-mail and it was rejected?


----------

